# Chimera kennels



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i have been reading about hunting dogs lately and came across bandogs which i have been reading about, anyways came across Chimera Kennels.
curious what they are like, anyone on this forum seen or raised one?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Do a forum search on Chimera and on Lee Robinson the breeder. I think you'll get the idea


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

now that you have a prominence of American Bulldogs and/or gigantic Pit Bulls available, where would their niche be? the two books "Gladiator Dogs" and "The World of Fighting Dogs" have representations of Bandogs, and my Mom's veterinarian--who breeds/shows Bull Mastiffs--had one for awhile, did weight pulling with it, but said American Bulldogs were the better model of the same design.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this is not the board for bandogs Michael, go to 13th Legion board for bandogs...

http://authorityfigga.proboards.com/

I have worked and seen quite a few bandogs, including Chimera dogs, that were good for fur and manwork.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> this is not the board for bandogs Michael, go to 13th Legion board for bandogs...
> 
> http://authorityfigga.proboards.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks jobe


----------

